# Google- New â€œcatch allâ€ psychiatric disorder could label people who worry about their ... - Ottawa Citizen



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*New â€œcatch allâ€ psychiatric disorder could label people who worry about their ...*
*Ottawa Citizen*
One in four with chronic pain, *irritable bowel syndrome* or fibromyalgia would also meet the criteria, he said. â€œMost amazingly, seven per cent of healthy people would.â€ He worries that SSD could become a commonly diagnosed mental disorder with little *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

